# Cat can't pee!



## wispagold (8 February 2016)

Hi,

I know this is pretty common in male cats so I was wondering if anyone in here has any experiences they could share.

Last week I noticed my 4yr old male cat was struggling to urinate. He tried several times in his litter tray but only a few drops of urine were passing. He then started trying to urinate in other places round the house, I.e the wood basket etc. So I whisked him straight off to the vets. His bloods were normal although he was boarder line dehydrated. His bladder was small and hard, not full but not empty. He didn't have kidney or bladder stones or a plug but there was a small amount of crystals in his urine which had irritated his urethra causing it to go into spasm. He stayed in over night on a drip and came home the next day. 

He is on antibiotics and had 4 days of metacam which finished yesterday. He had a check up on Friday where the vet was pleased with his progress and said his bladder was small and soft. He is now on a mixture of wet and dry Royal Canin S/O urinary food.

The last couple of days I have noticed his urine was light pink. I rang the vet today who was not concerned and said to just keep an eye on him. He is eating and drinking fine although I have just watched him pee 3 times in about 5 mins in 2 different litter trays. He isn't squating right down but is more in a position of a male cat scent spraying hence I now how cat pee sprayed up the wall of my house... Nice.

Whilst I am happy he can now pee I am still worried about the frequency and how he is peeing (still doesn't seem normal). It could just be that his new food and increased water intake is causing him to urinate more but I am not sure.

Has anyone else's cat had anything similar?


----------



## missmatch (9 February 2016)

I have a male cat who suffered recurrent bouts of cystitis. It is much more dangerous to a male cat than a female and isint seen as much in males
We had antibiotics, antiinflammatories over and over again but it always came back. 
Eventually we saw a different vet who prescribed cystophan, he takes these daily and you can break the capsules into something yummy. More prevention than cure. Vet also advised that not all urological foods were any good. So after trial and error we settled on a feed. Will look at the brand when I'm back from horses
Might be working trying him on the cystophan and a different feed?


----------



## millhouse (9 February 2016)

They say this condition can occur due to a cat having been neutered too young.  I nearly lost one of my male cats to this condition, but that was a good many years ago.  He was extremely ill, but luckily, pulled through.  Hope your beautiful boy recovers well.


----------



## wispagold (10 February 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

We had him neutered at the age our vet recommended, he was done at the same time as his sister who we also have.

He seems to be urinating a lot more normally now so fingers crossed he will be ok and we just need to manage him with the food and increased water intake.


----------



## missmatch (10 February 2016)

The food we use is Hills C/D 
We found this worked best for Boris - they may send you a sample if you ring them xx


----------



## millhouse (10 February 2016)

Yes, we were recommended Hill's C/D also, and used it.  I also used it for a rescue cat that was very ill when we took him in.  All my cats are now fed on Hill's, and I think it is the best.


----------



## Serianas (12 February 2016)

Get him to the vet for advice! we lost our beautiful cat to a blocked bladder a year ago yesterday.  It can be caused by crystals in the bladder and is extremely painful. Please don't go through what we went through  he was relatively young at 8/9 years old.

p.s. I didn't read the replies, cos I panicked when I saw the title!


----------



## wispagold (13 February 2016)

Hi, please don't panic! He has been to the vets and we caught the problem in the very early stages! 

As an update, he seems to be doing fine. I have him on a combination of the wet and dry food and he is acting completely normally. I am wetting down the wet food to try and increase his water intake. Going to try and collect a urine sample next week for the vets to check.

Thank you for all your replies


----------



## autumn7 (14 February 2016)

Serianas, so sorry you lost your beloved cat in this way. Some years ago we had a Maine Coon with a bladder blockage due to crystals. He went through hell and back during ten days at the vets and fortunately survived and eventually died of an unrelated cause.
Anyway, wispagold, I know your cat hasn't got the crystal problem but we were told to increase our cats water intake as much as possible. We bought him a water fountain and it made an immediate difference to all our cats water consumption, not only his at the time. I really recommend you invest in one. The outlay is well worth it. Ours is this one  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Mate-06...455446744&sr=8-1&keywords=cat+water+fountains 
They are also £15 off at the moment on this site. We've had ours working non-stop day and night now for 3 years and it's still going strong.

The boy!


----------



## wispagold (16 February 2016)

He is gorgeous!!

We have invested in the cat mate water fountain! Both our cats love it. To be honest we had a water fountain previously but I got damaged during our house move and I hadn't got round to replacing it. 

Very sorry to hear of anyone that has lost their cat. Especially relating to urinary issues as it is so awful to see.


----------

